# Zotac 650 Ti 2 Gb AMP! edition in Friends PC



## a-raam (Jan 1, 2013)

hi there 
I am helping my friend build a new rig around 25k and we finalised almost all the parts.
He has almost decided to get this GPU.
My query is will this GPU be sufficent for playing around 50 fps at max settings @ *1366 x 768* in games like NFS,Dirt 3,GTA 5,Hitman,Battlefield 3,FIFA 13,Assasins Creed,Portal 2,etc. even if it doesnt manage min 50 fps at that res with max settings, will it deliver playable smooth lagfree gameplay??

also he plans to buy a 1080p monitor by next year end so will this GPU suffice for that time??
awaitng replies eagerly..


----------



## vickybat (Jan 1, 2013)

^^ *Avoid it at all costs.* *The pricing is ridiculous for a gtx 650 (non-ti) and it performs terribly.*

 At that price, you can get a *gtx 650-ti* which is worth it.

Get this- ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 650 Ti 1GB DDR5


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 1, 2013)

^^ I second this. 
Avoid flipkart for buying PC components. Those are way too much overpriced there.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 1, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ I second this.
> Avoid flipkart for buying PC components. Those are way too much overpriced there.



we arent actully buying from there.We are just selecting it for reference.and how is the GPU i mentioned ??? If i am not wrong the one vickybat mentioned and mine are the same...

Oops my bad..i guess i didnt read properly and put it the wrong link.
Anyway how will the gpu (ti amp! Version) perform???


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

Get the normal 1 GB version from Zotac.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 2, 2013)

tell him to save the money and go for a HD7850 for 1080p gaming..


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> tell him to save the money and go for a HD7850 for 1080p gaming..


+1 for this.

For 1080p monitor in future, HD 7850 is what he should get.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 2, 2013)

ico said:


> +1 for this.
> 
> For 1080p monitor in future, HD 7850 is what he should get.



i guess 7850 it is , then.

Will prices jn local market be cheaper for the components ???


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

Ya, there is a high chance of that.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 2, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Ya, there is a high chance of that.



you mean of the prices being comparitively lesser right??


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

yes, the local prices might be a bit lower than most of the Online shops.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 2, 2013)

a-raam said:


> you mean of the prices being comparitively lesser right??



or buy from SMCInternational (google it). You may have to play 100 bucks more for shipping but usually end price is lesser than local price. call them up or mail them.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 3, 2013)

Sam said:


> or buy from SMCInternational (google it). You may have to play 100 bucks more for shipping but usually end price is lesser than local price. call them up or mail them.



haven't heard of them.how trustworthy are they??

and since i live in mumbai,i thought of going to  Lamington road.
but a friend of mine tells me that you may be fooled there .like they may sell you a duplicate/second hand product in the original's box.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 3, 2013)

smc is a trusted seller. i've bought many things and got shipped as big as cabinet from them. No worry.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 3, 2013)

a-raam said:


> haven't heard of them.how trustworthy are they??



me and my 2 friends have bought PC components from SMC.



a-raam said:


> and since i live in mumbai,i thought of going to  Lamington road.
> but a friend of mine tells me that you may be fooled there .like they may sell you a duplicate/second hand product in the original's box.



if you don't know where to buy from, you can very easily be fooled. ITWares (E-Lounge) & PrimeABGB are 2 of the most trusted electronic stores in lamington road. they also have their own online portal so you can find the address there.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 3, 2013)

a-raam said:


> you mean of the prices being comparitively lesser right??



That depends on buyer's location.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 3, 2013)

i noticed on SMC's site two things: Shipping @Actuals and Shipping Free. 

now shipping@actuals: does it mean that the items which do not have shipping@actuals are prices without 4%VAT+shipping charges??


----------



## a-raam (Jan 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i noticed on SMC's site two things: Shipping @Actuals and Shipping Free.
> 
> now shipping@actuals: does it mean that the items which do not have shipping@actuals are prices without 4%VAT+shipping charges??



i guess my questions are pretty much answered.
hd 7850 it is. but why are the 1 gb versions so rare??


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 5, 2013)

my question aint answered yet... :\

and 2GB is better. why ask for a 1gb anyway?


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2013)

look at the first post - his friend will play at 1366*768 resolution for which 1GB vram is enough and when his friend will upgrade to a HD monitor later he might convince him to get another HD7850/HD7870 or something better to have the 1GB HD7850 at a sweet price


----------



## a-raam (Jan 8, 2013)

topgear said:


> look at the first post - his friend will play at 1366*768 resolution for which 1GB vram is enough and when his friend will upgrade to a HD monitor later he might convince him to get another HD7850/HD7870 or something better to have the 1GB HD7850 at a sweet price



which means he should grab ther 1gb version??


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 9, 2013)

a-raam said:


> i guess my questions are pretty much answered.
> hd 7850 it is. but why are the 1 gb versions so rare??



Cause, not many people are interested in that 1GB version.



anirbandd said:


> my question aint answered yet... :\



Cause you are not OP of this thread. 
And the answer would be yes, you have guessed it correctly.


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2013)

a-raam said:


> which means he should grab ther 1gb version??



no way ! the 2GB version is the most future proof as upcoming games will need more vram.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> no way ! the 2GB version is the most future proof as upcoming games will need more vram.



he calculated all of them and it comes to 33495 which is like very high.

he was trying to cut back on gpu and checked the 650ti amp! edition from zotac and he seems to be satisfied with the benchmarks.


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2013)

if your friend is satisfied with the performance of Zotac GTX 650 Ti Amp then it's good for him - generally there's ~15% performance difference between the 650 Ti Amp and a stock HD7850.

BTW, at what price your friend is getting the Zotac GTX 650 Ti Amp ?


----------



## a-raam (Jan 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> if your friend is satisfied with the performance of Zotac GTX 650 Ti Amp then it's good for him - generally there's ~15% performance difference between the 650 Ti Amp and a stock HD7850.
> 
> BTW, at what price your friend is getting the Zotac GTX 650 Ti Amp ?



cant find it anywhere except FK and that too at 13.x k.
Then i noticed a gigabyte 2 gb 7850 @14.x k (factory OC).
So that shoul be a MORE sensible option 

only thing is to convince his dad.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 10, 2013)

Before geting gigabyte, confirm about its service centre in ur area. 
Ask FK about this.


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2013)

@ OP - you better have a look at this deal : Link


----------



## a-raam (Jan 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> @ OP - you better have a look at this deal : Link



we decided about the 2 gb version.
so now the only thing that remains is to get a good deal on the 2 gb version and to check about service centres(wouldnt worry about it that much though)


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 11, 2013)

This a good deal: SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD7850 2GB GDDR5 

You can get service for *Sapphire* from Aditya Infotech . 

Other brands:
*MSI:* Digicare Smartlink 
*Zotac:* Digicare and Aditya Infotech
*Asus:* Rashi Peripherals and Digicare 
*XFX:* Rashi Peripherals 
*Gigabyte:* Not sure, but its Accel frontline IMO 
*PowerColor:* Abacus Peripherals  
*Palit:* Abacus Peripherals 
*Sparkle:* Abacus Peripherals 
These are the service providers for popular graphics card brand in India.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2013)

a-raam said:


> we decided about the 2 gb version.
> so now the only thing that remains is to get a good deal on the 2 gb version and to check about service centres(wouldnt worry about it that much though)



2GB version is what you should get but considering the price and performance the 1GB version is no slouch even at HD resolution but what should be priced around 11k max here is overpriced grossly.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 12, 2013)

topgear said:


> 2GB version is what you should get but considering the price and performance the 1GB version is no slouch even at HD resolution but what should be priced around 11k max here is overpriced grossly.



so 14.8k for 2 gb oc gigabyte 7850 is a steal?


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2013)

^^ no you better look for some other manufacturer and did you try the link saswat has posted ? if it's not available there try this :
SAPPHIRE HD7850 2GB GDDR5 Graphic Card


----------



## a-raam (Jan 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ no you better look for some other manufacturer and did you try the link saswat has posted ? if it's not available there try this :
> SAPPHIRE HD7850 2GB GDDR5 Graphic Card



thank you sir...
but any particular reason to avoid gigabyte ??


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2013)

here's why :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/168091-looking-grpahics-card-around-8k-2.html#post1817668


----------



## a-raam (Jan 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> here's why :
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/168091-looking-grpahics-card-around-8k-2.html#post1817668



bye bye gigabyte..
they still make decent mobos, dont they??


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jan 14, 2013)

Yup. I think it is hard to find GB mobos here(Chennai). Not sure abt other places.


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2013)

a-raam said:


> bye bye gigabyte..
> they still make decent mobos, dont they??



care to have a look at my siggy ?


----------

